

Seeing the Human Pulse (2013) - pdh
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2013/seeing-the-human-pulse-0620

======
rmcpherson
"Finally, using a technique called principal component analysis, the algorithm
decomposes the resulting signal into several constituent signals, which
represent aspects of the remaining movements that don’t appear to be
correlated with each other. Of those signals, it selects the one that appears
to be the most regular and that falls within the typical frequency band of the
human pulse."

Given the filtering of the signal using principal component analysis. I wonder
how sensitive this technique could be for arrhythmia detection, since many
arrhythmias are inherently irregular. The potential for measuring cardiac
output is already awesome, though, as it's useful for diagnosis of heart
disease.

